# A trip to the Fishing Mecca of Utah... AKA the Gorge



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Well we made our annual trip to Utah's Mecca of Fishing, aka the Gorge. First of all the rain gods must not have been pleased with us, as it rain on us all 3 days. However the fishing gods were ok to us. We fished for 3 days, for Kokanee and average about 5 fish a day for a total of 15. We had few of them get off at the boat as well. We caught most of them on either a pink Tasmania Devil or a squid looking thing in about 30-40 feet of water. I have a few pictures, but it's not letting me post them&#8230; 










My first Kokanee...woohoo










My daughter's big catch!!!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your pics of Kokonee. I had problems posting my pics so I ended up using a photobucket account. Photobucket has a nice link that gives you the code for posting on forums. Just copy and paste that code into this forum with the img code.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

troutgass.....

Thanks for the Tip... I guess I only have acouple of pics


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics, I especially enjoyed your signature line "3/4 of the Earth's surface is water, and 1/4 is land. It is quite clear that the good Lord intended us to spend triple the amount of time fishing as taking care of the lawn" :lol: True dat!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck man, nice fish!!

Thanks for the report !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm crying inside, really. Okay maybe a little on the outside, too. :lol: 

I'm glad some fish found your lures. Good job.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

LOAH..

Did you happen to try fishing at the boat ramps??? 

We put in at Lucerne Bay and the Rainbows were spawning up there. There was a lot of people shoulder-to-shoulder fishing Lucerne Bay. It looked like a community fishing pond and most everyone was catching fish. You could see tons of Rainbows swimming around, nice size 18 to 22 in. We caught a couple while we stop for lunch, but didn't spend too much time fishing for them. 

It was pretty cool seeing the Rainbows up close and swimming around, some of them were even biting at each other not sure if it was some type of spawning ritual, but they looked pretty mean. 

Sorry about your trip, hopefully your Winning fish will make it worthwhile. 
:roll:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No, I wasn't afforded much time to fish the ramp area at Sheep Creek, where we met our party.

To be quite honest, we went about the whole thing the wrong way. No trolling in Sheep Creek, No fishing the ramps, no patience when stopped, no switching what was on the rigger, virtually no casting,..it was not my kind of fishing. I had very little say in what we did, since I was a guest on a boat and I basically just bit my tongue and smiled while the skunk sprayed us.

I'm still grateful for the boat ride.

Next time, I'm going up alone and at least staying one night. Rock on. 

Seeing all those hog bows must've been great. Your trip sounded really fun.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't drop a line the whole time I was up there, but the Step-son and his wife floated the Green everyday and did the catch and release thing from their Dory Boat. They said the caught a lot of fish and returned them to the river. It rained a river at our camp site and got my targets wet while trying to do a ladder test on the new rifle. :lol: Now if they could only figure out a way to put the fish in some kind of clay pidgeon thrower I might try "fishin" again. :mrgreen:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Looked like a fun trip, Thanks for sharing complete with pictures, all you need now is a avitar. :mrgreen: and more post.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Here ya go Troutwispher... How do you like those apples.... I mean  Avitar


----------

